# Furminator



## Newf-owner (Nov 16, 2008)

Our Newf will be arriving 12/14 & I want to get him used to being brushed right away, since it will be a major chore once hes grown. Is the Furminator worth the hype? I've found them cheaper online than Petco sells them, just want to make the right choice. With a double coat should we get 2 types of brushes/combs?


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

I use the furminator on Lula and it works WONDERS but she has a short coat. I brush her with the furminator first, then with a bristle brush to finish off her coat. For your Newfie though you would probably get better results with an undercoat rake, slicker brush, pin brush and a metal comb. You can get all four for much cheaper then the furminator.


----------



## TFTpwnsYou (May 22, 2007)

I agree with Crazydog. An undercoat rake to do the 1st brush, and then finish with a slicker. I love the furminator for a lot of dogs, but dogs with longer coats it doesn't seem to work as well. Our groomer has Newfs, and that's what she uses on hers, so I'm guessing those 2 are your best bets.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I love my Furminator, and actually I noticed at petco they have a special going on right now where you can get the furminator, some of those deshedding treats (no clue if they work, but yay treats) and some of their deshedding shampoo which I really do love for a total of like $54 bucks. That's the price of the furminator usually by itself and I know the shampoo is around $15.99 or something so it's a decent deal. 

I made some videos awhile back showing the furminator, here you go:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onko_2hWUwE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHtn-DKQPN4

One of the best girls to groom, she would just lie there until finished.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would steer clear of the Furminator on a Newfie. You need a slicker and rake/comb as someone stated above. I find that on long coated breeds, the Furminator breaks the top coat, and isn't much good for getting thru it and taking out undercoat. If the topcoat is broken, it will stand up, look like split ends, and make the undercoat stick up..just an allover not pretty look, and i can take along time for the topcoat to shed out and look nice again.


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm wondering the same thing too Newf-owner. It seems like most people really like it but the price is the deterrent. 

I saw the furminator over the weekend at a petstore and the one thing that worries me is when the salesperson said if you want to trim the coat a tiny bit you just keep brushing and it will shorten. So it sorta trims hair? Sorry to threadjack slightly but am then wondering if the furminator is suitable for my Dal?


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 30, 2008)

Love the furminator, keeps our lab from shedding so much hair, it's great. We found ours on Amazon for a lot cheaper than at the pet stores, no need to pay that much


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't forget your steel comb!! I had a lady bring in her Great Pyr and tell me she brushed it every day...anyway the dog came in with a solid inch layer of matting under her top coat....turns out the lady had been using only the furm and not combing....bad news...the lady left because she didn't want her dog shaved.....haven't heard back from her since....have a feeling the dog is still living under a cast of matts...


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

The Furminator doesn't work well on my Papillon....not sure how it works on other breeds.

Congrats in advance on your upcoming addition, Newf-owner!!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The person that told you that the Furminator will "trim" the hair is WRONG. It does NOT trim hair. It is designed to slide over the top coat, and pull out the undercoat. However, it does damage coat if used incorrectly, or too often. Once a week on most breeds is plenty of use, and you don't want to go over and over and over the same spot, as you can irritate the skin. Because the teeth are so short, they are not suitable for long coated breeds in my opinion, and I find them worthless on any dog longer than a husky/shephard. They can damage guard hairs and make bald spots if over used or harshly used. Yes, it would be a good tool to help with your dalmation, but only on the back and sides, as the other parts of the dog are too sensitive and with thin layering of hair. I would recommend a horse curry rubber "brush"..the oval black rubber ones for your Dalmation over the Furmintor. Use the curry in a circular motion, and a flicking motion, with the coat.


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks so much Graco22!


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

I was so skeptical that this thing would work but I tried it and LOVE it! Thanks for the warning about overuse, Graco, I'll be sure to take it easy and not do it too often


----------

